# Retiring to Canada



## Michael White (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello

I am new to the forum. I am trying to get advice about a permanent move to Canada. My wife and I are retired and our daughter lives in Ottawa with her Canadian husband and two sons. We are planning on letting our house for 6 months next year and spending that time renting in Ottawa (probably from August/September to January/February 2008) . My question is, are we limited to 6 months and if so, how long do we have to leave Canada before being able to return say, for another 6 months. We are unable at the moment to apply for residency until our daughter has her residency for which she has applied.

Would be grateful for any advice.

Mike


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Why dont you check with the Canadian Embassy,they have all the answers you require,or go to the government web site,it can vary with your particular circumstances . Colin


----------

